# App "UTM" impossible de copier un fichier vers un dossier partagé



## Ledvyc (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème de copie avec l'app "UTM" j'ai une VM de Windows 11 et je n'arrive pas à copier un fichier vers un dossier partagé à cette en droit ?
J'ai mis "UTM" pour l'Accès complet au disque et fichiers et dossiers pour avoir les autorisations.
Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment il faut faire   

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2022)

@Ledvyc
On déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans Utilitaires, c'est en rapport avec Windows sous Mac.


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Novembre 2022)

Re, Je donne une autre capture de l'option "Partage"


----------



## edenpulse (3 Novembre 2022)

Est-ce que les SPICE tools sont installés?
Est-ce que tu as monté le répertoire partagé dans Windows?






						Windows
					

Documentation for UTM virtual machines



					docs.getutm.app
				




un peu de lecture.


----------



## Ledvyc (3 Novembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Est-ce que les SPICE tools sont installés?
> Est-ce que tu as monté le répertoire partagé dans Windows?
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, SPICE tools sont bien installés.
Oui, le répertoire partagé et bien monté.


----------

